# Congrats, Jezabelle on your new daughters!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Jezabelle had her kiddos this afternoon at about 2:30pm--2 girls...way to go, Jez!  It was a quick and smooth delivery and everybody's doing good!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...two beautiful girls! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You! I REALLY like the redish/brown colored girl--the photos do the color no justice...she shines like a copper penny--it's just dazzling!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are darling! I love the picture with the one behind the other, it is a wonderful picture.

Jan


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

They are SO pretty! Congrats to you and Jezabelle!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I love their coloring and markings, too. They took after their mama!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats they are adorable. Its such a relief when the get them out lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....ADORABLE little girls to join the ADORABLE little boys!!! Congratulations....Jezzabell broke the buck streak!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats! :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:clap: Way to go, Jez. Pretty babies!


----------

